# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Κοινωνικό Άγχος...η συνέχεια

## meppel

Γεια σας. Είχα γράψει και παλιότερα εδώ. Έχοντας κάνει για 3 μήνες ψυχοθεραπεία έχω αρκετά πράγματα να πω. Εκτός από τη ψυχοθεραπεία είδα πρόοδο και από τη λίγη γυμναστική που έκανα τα τελευταία χρόνια μαζί με το γεγονός ότι είπα σε μία φίλη μου ότι είμαι γκει. Και έφτασα στο σημείο να μπαίνω σε μαγαζιά να ζητάω αντρικά στρινγκ, προφυλακτικά, ταινίες πορνό, ενώ δεν μπορούσα πριν λίγα χρόνια να πάω ούτε μέχρι το φούρνο. Την ψυχοθεραπεία την σταμάτησα στα μέσα του Σεπτέμβρη και λόγω της εξεταστικής σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι με την κοινωνική φοβία τελείως. Και στα μέσα Οκτώβρη που ξεκίνησε το νέο έτος της σχολής απογοητεύτηκα πάρα πολύ από την δυσκολία μου να κοινωνικοποιηθώ. Σε κάτι φροντιστήρια εργαστηρίων δοκίμασα διάφορα για να δω πως θα αντιδράσω. Την πρώτη φορά πήγα χωρίς να πάρω τίποτα, την δεύτερη κάτι λιγότερο από ένα ποτήρι κρασί, την τρίτη β αναστολέα, την τέταρτη βαλεριάνα και μπριζερ, την πέμπτη κάτι παραπάνω από ένα ποτήρι κρασί, ενώ την τελευταία προσπάθησα να δουλέψω τον τρόπο σκέψης μου και με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ. Βέβαια μου έκανε εντύπωση πως μπορούσα να ζητήσω καλύτερη τιμή σε ένα μαγαζί και να ζητήσω περίεργα πράγματα, ενώ η σχολή με δυσκόλευε τόσο. Βέβαια ακόμα και στη σχολή αν το δω αντικειμενικά δεν είμαι και τόσο χάλια. Υπάρχουν άτομα που παρατηρώ ότι πιάνουν κουβέντα με λιγότερα άτομα από ότι εγώ και επίσης για ένα ανεξήγητο λόγο έχω διπλάσια και τριπλάσια likes από άτομα που θεωρώ ότι έχουν πολλές περισσότερες γνωριμίες από εμένα.Επίσης όλες αυτές τις ασκήσεις πάνω στην κοινωνική φοβία τις είχα κάνει ένα μήνα παλιότερα και όχι τόσο άνετα όσο νόμιζα. Οπότε ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω πάλι πάνω σε αυτό. Με λίγη δουλίτσα κατάφερα να πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο ένα κομμωτήριο και να γίνομαι όσο πιο σπαστικός μπορώ. Όταν μου είπαν τις τιμές άρχισα να λέω "Που απευθύνεστε;", "Πολύ ακριβά", "Δεν είμαστε Άραβες, ούτε έχουμε καμήλες". Το ωραίο είναι ότι πάνω στην πλάκα ρώτησα τον πατέρα και την αδερφή μου αν θα το έκαναν αυτό και μου είπαν ότι θα δυσκολευόντουσαν. Στην συνέχεια πήγα και πήρα ένα βιβλίο πάνω στην κοινωνική φοβία το οποίο πιστεύω ότι είναι κορυφή. Σίγουρα στην αρχη χρειάζεται η βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου για να σου εξηγήσει κάποια πράγματα, αλλά αν θες να φτάσεις σε βάθος το βιβλίο βοηθάει απίστευτα. Μάλιστα προχθές ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ζήτησα προφυλακτικά από το περίπτερο χωρίς καθόλου άγχος. Αυτήν την περίοδο έχω σχεδιάσει να κάνω περίπου 20 ασκήσεις σαν αυτές που περιέγραψα από 5 φορές την καθεμία, ενώ πλέον έχω αρχίσει να παίρνω τη γυμναστική περισσότερο στα σοβαρά. Θεωρώ ότι κοινωνική φοβία δεν είναι μόνο να δυσκολεύεσαι να γίνεις αντιπαθής ή να μην μπορείς να ζητήσεις στρινγκ και να κάνεις παζάρια με τις τιμές. Θα αναφερθώ με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες πάνω σε αυτό σε νέo thread.

----------


## andreaswolf

Σε ποια πολη βρισκεσαι? Ποιο βιβλιο πηρες? :Big Grin:

----------


## koritsi83

> Σε ποια πολη βρισκεσαι? Ποιο βιβλιο πηρες?


Βοήθησε????

----------

